# Home after Katrina evacuation.



## sickpuppy (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi all,

I am finally home from evacuation from Katrina. I am one of the lucky ones that still have a home to come home to.

I evacuated from primary home, in suburbs of New Orleans,  on the 27th of August, to my second home in Jayess, Mississippi. Then after going on weather.com saw that Katrina was going to come straight up and over Jayess with winds of 150 miles per hour. So, late on the 28th with the winds picking up and rain bands hitting already, we loaded the dogs in the Explorer with a few clothes and personal items and head west. Spending the 2 nights in rest stops between Ruston and Shreveport, Louisiana. There were no rooms available. Finally ended up staying in Tallahassee with my son, for most of the time.

To make a long story short I am blessed. Both my homes only had miner damage to the roofs and trees and fences down. At the place in Jayess, 15 trees were down and one big oak that could have crushed the house fell away from the house into the pasture. Main home had lots of tree limbs down but trees did not fall. Lost a privacy fence and roof was damaged but did not leak.

Have a lot of cleaning up to do and freezers and refrigerators to empty (what a smelly job). Hope to be able to put something in the smoker in a few weeks.

The â€œBig Easyâ€ took a licking, and is on her knees, but she will be back. It will take a long time because Katrina almost gave her a knock out punch. The pictures of the devastation do not come close to seeing it in person. I have been in a lot of hurricanes but none come close to the area evolved and the amount of destruction.

Dan


----------



## Dutch (Sep 18, 2005)

Dan,
Glad to see you back on line and that your homes survived the hurricane.

Earl


----------



## monty (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks like Someone was watching out for you and yours, Dan. Hope your good fortune continues and that you are able meet the tasks ahead of you with confidence and good humor!
Monty


----------



## brianj517 (Sep 19, 2005)

Dan,

Welcome back! Its great to to hear something positive to come out of such devastation. Your "Guardian Angel" was certainly looking out for you!

I wish you much luck in your quest to rebuild. Keep in ming the old saying..." That which does not kill us,...Only serves to make us stronger."

My family will continue to keep you in our prayers.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 19, 2005)

After hearing about so much devistation, it's relieving to here a bit of not so bad news. 

We are hosting around 73 of your neighbors at our local campgrounds who weren't as fortunate.

Hope the clean up goes quickly for you.


----------



## soflaquer (Sep 20, 2005)

Puppy,

You have been truly blessed!  Glad to see you back with us and I hope things fair well for you!

Jeff


----------

